# Walmart Pellets



## LMPS (Dec 16, 2012)

I was at Walmart this week and was out in the garden area and of course just had to take a look at what they had for pellets.  Below is a pic.  Are these the same as the Maine Wood Pellets blend that come in the bag with the log cabin on the front?   Walmart is selling them for $197.


----------



## Bob Sorjanen (Dec 16, 2012)

LMPS said:


> I was at Walmart this week and was out in the garden area and of course just had to take a look at what they had for pellets. Below is a pic. Are these the same as the Maine Wood Pellets blend that come in the bag with the log cabin on the front? Walmart is selling them for $197.
> 
> View attachment 85268


yup


----------



## SXIPro (Dec 16, 2012)

I refuse to give my $$ to Walmart.


----------



## subsailor (Dec 16, 2012)

HD and TSC are selling them as well at the same price. Although it's looking like most HD's are out or almost out.


----------



## LMPS (Dec 16, 2012)

Bob Sorjanen said:


> yup


 
I agree and you also have to deal with getting them.  I do not believe Walmart will deliver.  SIB is $219 ton ($210 if you pay by cash or check) so for the $13 difference I will stay with SIB.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 16, 2012)

SIB is a nice local business !just as soon see my $$ stay in Maine ,now mind you it could be Rockys or the fellow in Lisbon Falls as well !


----------



## mepellet (Dec 16, 2012)

DOLLARBILL said:


> SIB is a nice local business !just as soon see my $$ stay in Maine ,now mind you it could be Rockys or the fellow in Lisbon Falls as well !


I have spoken to both Steve at sib and the gentleman at Maine pellet sales in Lisbon falls and they are both very nice people.


----------



## Boondoggie (Dec 17, 2012)

I just bought a house that came with a Napoleon NPI40 and a ton of CleanFire pellets...  I've been burning those but realized I needed more to get thru the winter.

I bought a couple bags of these (bag as pictured) MWP's from TSC to try... and I have to say they smell funny.  Like made the car smell funny, and smell a little funny as they burn (or maybe just bause I poured them in the hopper... I can only describe the smell as old fryer oil smell? It made me think of my buddy's car that runs on veggie oil.

Is it just me?   I also bought two bags of Greene Teams to try... it may just be me?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 17, 2012)

I have heard some mills use veggie oil to lube the dies. But AFAIK ScotL doesn't use lubes and isn't using anything but steam as a binder.

So maybe he'll chime in with the scoop?


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 17, 2012)

LMPS said:


> I agree and you also have to deal with getting them. I do not believe Walmart will deliver. SIB is $219 ton ($210 if you pay by cash or check) so for the $13 difference I will stay with SIB.


 
i am so glad steve comes up here to millinocket.
even with the new tsc in town, it wouldn't be worth it to run back and forth in the subaru to get my annual 4 to 6 ton purchase that steve drops off in my driveway right by the chute into the pellet bunker. 
and i prefer to support a maine business as well. SIB in particular, because he provides a service i absolutely need.

i still haven't tried the mwp softies i had him bring up this time.
i'm hoping they are all that. and that he is selling enough to keep his price so wonderfully low.
i got two tons this year. if i like 'em, a larger % of my stash will be softies next year.


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 17, 2012)

Boondoggie said:


> I just bought a house that came with a Napoleon NPI40 and a ton of CleanFire pellets... I've been burning those but realized I needed more to get thru the winter.
> 
> I bought a couple bags of these (bag as pictured) MWP's from TSC to try... and I have to say they smell funny. Like made the car smell funny, and smell a little funny as they burn (or maybe just bause I poured them in the hopper... I can only describe the smell as old fryer oil smell? It made me think of my buddy's car that runs on veggie oil.
> 
> Is it just me? I also bought two bags of Greene Teams to try... it may just be me?


 
Mine smell, too, but last year they smelled really bad. This year, they're tolerable. As soon as I pull the car into the garage (my pellet bunker) and the heater pulls in some garage air, I smell the pellets. This year's pellets are burning well, small size, plenty of ash. For the price, I'm satisfied.


----------



## ScotL (Dec 17, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I have heard some mills use veggie oil to lube the dies. But AFAIK ScotL doesn't use lubes and isn't using anything but steam as a binder.
> 
> So maybe he'll chime in with the scoop?


 
You're correct. We don't use any additives at all. No binders. No oils. No polystyrene. The only thing we ever add is steam and that's not a binder. It's to heat the wood before it hits the dies to help bring out the lignin.


----------



## Boondoggie (Dec 17, 2012)

ScotL, thanks very much for replying, I love it when vendors take part in forums.

Any comment on why _heat seeker_ and I both think they smell funny?


----------



## ScotL (Dec 17, 2012)

I haven't discovered why some users get funny smelling pellets while others don't. It's difficult to troubleshoot from this end as they all smell like wood here.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

ok. finally stopped by the TSC today. MWP blend $229/ton.
more expensive than steve (SIB) delivers them for. (winning!)


----------



## slls (Dec 20, 2012)

Have you checked SIB site lately, changes coming, need to call.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

just looked at the site. $224 when paying cash. 
i buy in early spring. hopefully that will make a difference compared to winter prices.


----------



## gbreda (Dec 20, 2012)

Just finished a ton of the blends (log Cabin version from pellet house in S Berwick)...no odd smells at all.  No issues at all with these.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 20, 2012)

ScotL I have a question???  why is it Maine Pellets are not of the highest grade possible ? My research leads me to believe the Canadian Pellets beat the Maine ones hands  down ! I would rather get mine from a Maine Source and keep the money in state.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok Ive been burning the Maine Softies for half a ton compaired to the hardwood mix much better but @ 240 a ton Ill spend the extra for Cubex or another high end pellet ! It seems to me with all the wood in this state they could come up with a better product less Ash ect !


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohhh and whats up with SIB ??? Three calls left a message and no return call !Bad Business !


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

i know they close office around 2:30 pm iirc.

i know if i were to call the tech who would service my stove if i needed it, i would expect him to be very busy this time of year.
i have never received anything but great service from SIB.

from the home page-

"
We are open Monday-Wednesday & Friday 9 AM - 3 PM. Tuesday & Thursday 10 AM -4 PM, Saturday 9 AM - 1 PM.​We appreciate your patience as we try to fill all our orders in a timely manner.​Evening and after hours available upon request."​


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 20, 2012)

Been calling all week  my Business  partner after a delivery of 5 tons  called three weeks straight for 4 more never heard back so he bought from Maine pellets cost 40 for the deliver but at least call back ! I also see due to the warm weather a few places have dropped their price by as much as 15 dollars a ton on some brands ! I give him another ring tomorrow and thats the last one ! He is a nice man but a call doesnt take long !


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

hope it works out. there has to be a reason.
but you are right to wonder. i would too at some point : )


----------



## slls (Dec 20, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> i know they close office around 2:30 pm iirc.
> 
> i know if i were to call the tech who would service my stove if i needed it, i would expect him to be very busy this time of year.
> i have never received anything but great service from SIB.
> ...


 
Did you miss this part.

New Rates and Drop Charge Fees Taking Effect December 3, 2012
Please call 645-3064 for more information


----------



## park4019 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bob Sorjanen said:


> yup


 


heat seeker said:


> Mine smell, too, but last year they smelled really bad. This year, they're tolerable. As soon as I pull the car into the garage (my pellet bunker) and the heater pulls in some garage air, I smell the pellets. This year's pellets are burning well, small size, plenty of ash. For the price, I'm satisfied.[/quote
> 
> 
> LMPS said:
> ...


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 20, 2012)

Earl to coin an old military phrase "As You Were " I should have said call for three weeks on the Days Listed as Days of Operation !


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

slls said:


> Did you miss this part.
> 
> New Rates and Drop Charge Fees Taking Effect December 3, 2012
> Please call 645-3064 for more information


 

i did miss that. but the post you quoted was a reply to dollarbill.
just me venturing a guess as to his question of "what is up with SIB" not rturning calls 


DOLLARBILL said:


> Earl to coin an old military phrase "As You Were " I should have said call for three weeks on the Days Listed as Days of Operation !


no worries, dollarbill. (slls either) 
i guess it remains to be seen what it will cost me to stock up again. 
but even with the pellets in town at TSC, it would be ridiculous to ferry 5 tons back here in my subaru.
there are a couple other sources around here.
but getting them delivered to my driveway is a big plus for me.


----------



## Dollabill (Dec 20, 2012)

Earl when he surfaces soon I'd hope it maybe a good surprise ! I agree delivery to the door is a nice thing especially that far North !


----------



## ScotL (Dec 21, 2012)

park4019 said:


> I'm burning the same Maine wood pellets, in a Harman P38 & P43. `Got them at the local Lowes. Lots of ash, and oder in the house.


Lowes is not a vendor of Maine Woods Pellet.


----------



## slls (Dec 21, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> i did miss that. but the post you quoted was a reply to dollarbill.
> just me venturing a guess as to his question of "what is up with SIB" not rturning calls
> 
> no worries, dollarbill. (slls either)
> ...


 
When Steve delivered to me, I still had 1 ton from last year, local dealer. He asked what they charged for delivery and I told him, he may have started thinking.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 21, 2012)

ScotL said:


> Lowes is not a vendor of Maine Woods Pellet.


 
We have seen many in the past mistake Maine Choice for MWP.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 21, 2012)

i don't want to call SIB at such a busy time. but if anyone is already going to call him, i would love to know what the new pricing and drop rates they announced are going to be.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 21, 2012)

News Flash Ashley from SIB called i guess from the sounds of things they are revamping and now going to charge for delivery but still a good deal only 15 bucks to my home half way between Lewiston and Augusta! Today they only had MWPs hardwood mix in  stock was good to hear alls well !


----------



## subsailor (Dec 21, 2012)

DOLLARBILL said:


> News Flash Ashley from SIB called i guess from the sounds of things they are revamping and now going to charge for delivery but still a good deal only 15 bucks to my home half way between Lewiston and Augusta! Today they only had MWPs hardwood mix in stock was good to hear alls well !


 
I personally don't know how he survived this long without charging for delivery. $15 is a bargain.


----------



## smalltown (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally had room in the garage to be able to store this seasons pellets. I was late ordering. I got my delivery yesterday (in between storms). I had ordered a while ago waiting for a pallet of LaCrete's, but the La Crete's according to SIB (Ashley) are hard to come by. No Okies, and no MWP softwood. Since the MWP hardwood mix has been burning good in my Quad Castile this year I opted for 3 tons of the MWP hardwood mix.
SIB is right out straight delivering.





I did not see the price increase nor the delivery charge, but if it's only $15 a delivery that's still very good considering what the others in my area are asking. Sometimes I wonder what's the feasability of purchasing a trailer to haul my own pellets even 1 ton at a time.

Another thing SIB has going for them is that all the pellets are stored indoors. On my last trip to Wally World the MWPs were moved from inside the store to of all places the outside/unroofed garden center without the factory rain covers. There was even a great advertisement next to them a rolling cart heaped with bloated pellet bags. I should have gone back a taken a photo to show Scot at MWP what MWPs look like at Wally world.


----------



## subsailor (Dec 21, 2012)

It would take a lot of $15 delivery fees to pay for a trailer.


----------



## UMainah (Dec 21, 2012)

SIBs needs to learn what they are selling(and correct their website). Soo many people come on here and talk about "MWP hardwood blend" when it is actually a hardwood/softwood blend(65%/35%). Pet peeve of mine I guess.
From SIB's website:


> SPECIAL​MWP Hardwood Pellets- $224/ton when paying cash!​


----------



## smalltown (Dec 21, 2012)

subsailor your right I took a quick web trip to TSC, and was quite surprised at the prices for a trailer that would carry a 1 ton payload.


----------



## mepellet (Dec 22, 2012)

UMainah said:


> SIBs needs to learn what they are selling(and correct their website). Soo many people come on here and talk about "MWP hardwood blend" when it is actually a hardwood/softwood blend(65%/35%). Pet peeve of mine I guess.
> From SIB's website:


I'm sure they know what they are selling...


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 22, 2012)

FYI the 15 bucks is to Winthrop each town is differant ! Ashley has a chart and thats what mine is yours will be according to where you live ! Im sure a trip to the County is going to be more !


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 22, 2012)

DOLLARBILL said:


> FYI the 15 bucks is to Winthrop each town is differant ! Ashley has a chart and thats what mine is yours will be according to where you live ! Im sure a trip to the County is going to be more !


 

he's just a stone's throw from you.
hmmm. i wonder if 5 tons is still his max load? unless he's running a different setup, that was the max he could bring me at one time.

maybe spring prices on the actual pellets will drop some .
in any event, i expect to still be buying from him.
i'm sure it will still be my best deal. at $10 to $20 more per ton at tsc, and me with no truck.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 22, 2012)

Earl being a Loyal repeat customer Im sure will count for something ! Merry Christmas !


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 22, 2012)

yeah. he is a very fair businessman. i have no problem whatsoever paying what he deems needed for the trip.

just as long as he keeps making it every year. LOL!

merry christmas to you as well : )


----------

